# DEAD tick??



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

I just pulled a dead tick off of my left shoulder. This is gross. What does it mean?:shrug:


----------



## rags57078 (Jun 11, 2011)

it means the tick died and will never suck anythings else's blood


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

It means you are poisonous to ticks. 

I don't know but I had a dead one on me last week.


----------



## tom j (Apr 3, 2009)

did you rub lotion on that area ?? the oil in the lotion may have killed it as they breath different then most things , and oil kills them


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

tom j said:


> did you rub lotion on that area ?? the oil in the lotion may have killed it as they breath different then most things , and oil kills them


I that case it was prolly my own greasy sweat...............


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Ah, yes. Sunscreen.


----------



## GrannyG (Mar 26, 2005)

We may have to shower you and sell the tick killing potion...LOL....you could end up rich...LOL


----------



## edcopp (Oct 9, 2004)

Ticks are pretty good at playing "Dead". He may not be as dead as you think.


----------



## am1too (Dec 30, 2009)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> I just pulled a dead tick off of my left shoulder. This is gross. What does it mean?:shrug:


Been eating garlic? I dunno.


----------



## am1too (Dec 30, 2009)

tinknal said:


> I that case it was prolly my own greasy sweat...............


OK I'll buy it drowned.


----------



## goatlady (May 31, 2002)

Seems to me if it was still "attached' It was not dead at all.


----------



## meanwhile (Dec 13, 2007)

Yuck - I hate ticks. We have found so many this year. The dogs have them even after tick treatment. We changed brands to get rid of the ticks. Hope it did not bite you.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

It means your blood pressure is so high that it exploded!


----------



## Rick (May 10, 2002)

If anyone wants a surefire, easy and cheap way to remove ticks from pets and humans, it is the tick stick. It is perfect. 5 bucks or so.

Shopping Basket - Mercola.com sorry it shows as a "shopping basket" - only way I could isolate the product. the site is Recommended Natural Health Products- By Dr. Joseph Mercola - Mercola.com


Ed - We have pulled 100 ticks or more this year, and every on crawled until it got to the alcohol jar. You must have the dreaded Alice syndrome. So sorry for you.

Alice - I already knew better than to mess with you!


----------



## Missy M (Mar 2, 2007)

Um didn't anyone mention that the new "necklace" your husband bought you is really a flea collar? Major fashion faux pa. :hysterical:


----------



## badlander (Jun 7, 2009)

For me it means calling the doctor ASAP and getting a round of Doxycycline to go on for two weeks as I am a victim of Lyme Disease.

Dead or alive it means that you have been bitten and are at risk.

Be aware of symptoms that may occur.

Any chance that the tick could have gotten on you from a dog that had been treated with Front Line? Front Line will not only kill ticks and fleas that are on a dog but will also kill any that are on furniture once the dog has laid on it. Got rid of fleas in my carpet once by Front LIning the dogs. Vet told me where ever they walked, set or laid, they would pass the medicine onto the surface.

Either way, hope you don't have any bad responses to the bite.

Lyme isn't fun.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Ticks are such a fact of life here that finding one that has bitten is not unusual, but I totally understand your advice!!

Yes, the dogs have been treated with a product like Front Line, but they don't come in the house. However, I always seem to get some of the product on ME as well. 

I need to look up the symptoms. I have sore throat today, but I think that's allergies.

Edited to add:
http://www.mayoclinic.com/health/lyme-disease/ds00116/dsection=symptoms


----------



## Ravenlost (Jul 20, 2004)

Chronic Lyme Disease victim here too. Two weeks of Doxycycline is about half what you need! 

I've been amazed by how few ticks we've had since I expected to be swimming in them after the mild winter. I've only gotten eight or so off me so far.


----------



## badlander (Jun 7, 2009)

Ravenlost said:


> Chronic Lyme Disease victim here too. Two weeks of Doxycycline is about half what you need!
> 
> I've been amazed by how few ticks we've had since I expected to be swimming in them after the mild winter. I've only gotten eight or so off me so far.


Yep Ravenlost, been there done that. Was on Doxy for over 4 months. Mega doses of 400 mg a day. 

Now they just give me two weeks worth of 200 mg a day if I have a bite or flair. Doctor depends on me to tell him if the symptoms have settled down or if I need another two week round.

I hate being on it this time of the year when I want to be outside in my garden or timber.

Alice, not everyone has the bulls eye rash with Lyme. I was lucky and did, which is what helped me figure out what was going on when the main symptoms hit.

Hope you are ok.


----------

